# Some Advice - New Guy



## RonnyBoy (Mar 5, 2013)

Just to start out, I've used the search function and read pages of information on the site...all very valuable!

I wanted to hear what you guys think.
The State Exam is April 20th and I will be there in attendance.

My background:
30yrs old, MS degree, previous volunteer EMT and also held rank as Captain/Chief. Clean criminal history, no drugs and I have one moving violation from when I was 17 (red light). Over the last 8yrs I've been in the corporate world, traveled internationally for work and have had fairly large teams from all over the place reporting to me. Unfortunately though, I don't have any LE experience other then working medical and rescue scenes as an EMT. Also, my EMS National license expired years ago because I was unable to continue the volunteer work with my hectic career. But I would love to renew, even if it came out of my pocket.

I became tired of the Corporate world because I felt I wasn't benefiting anyone and wanted to get back to my roots in public service. About 18mo ago I was let go from my job and decided to start a non-profit (outdoor education programs) and have been building up that group while also searching for my traditional corp jobs in addition to LE.

After numerous discussions with family and my better 1/2, I've decided to dedicate myself to a LE profession.

I know getting FT work in MA is really tough and because I have no LE or Military experience, what do you recommend for getting my foot in the door? I'm in the process of moving from NJ to MA, so I'm not as familiar with the ins & outs of the MA system.

Also, I've looked into ride-alongs by calling the Trooper recruiting office. Is there another group I can call to schedule a ride-along with a Trooper?

If there is additional info I can provide, please let me know.

Thank you in advance for any advice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Most Mass municipalities test throught the civil service test. The biggest thing you have going against you is that veterans get scored higher on the exams. With all the veterans out there now it really lowers your chance of scoring a job. There are jobs at campus, hospitals and some non civil service towns. Good luck.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Ronny from New Jersey?

Wait a second... I've seen this show.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Joe Piscopo

Seriously, your resume _*is*_ something to tout but not here. Civil Circus is the way in the door. You should not limit yourself to MA. Branch out to surrounding states if you want to have a prayer.


----------



## RonnyBoy (Mar 5, 2013)

grn3charlie said:


> Joe Piscopo
> 
> Seriously, your resume _*is*_ something to tout but not here. Civil Circus is the way in the door. You should not limit yourself to MA. Branch out to surrounding states if you want to have a prayer.


Understood. I haven't been able to identify if my past background in EMS or corp management would be a tipping point for a FT job in MA.

Are there any PT positions that would be a good entry point for a FT down the road?

I know it may be tough to answer this because it changes every year, but how many years of Civil Service in MA would be enough to get into MA LE?

As you recommended and I've seen in other advice on the site, I will also expand my search area. Have you heard of new guys heading north to NH or VT with better success?

Thank you again for your guidance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

RonnyBoy said:


> Understood. I haven't been able to identify if my past background in EMS or corp management would be a tipping point for a FT job in MA.


Unless you have current EMT certification, then no. It might look good on your resume if you get as far as an interview, but it won't help you on the exam.



RonnyBoy said:


> Are there any PT positions that would be a good entry point for a FT down the road?


Any LE experience, be it part-time, reserve, or auxiliary, looks good on your resume, but again, it's not going to help you on the exam, unless you have full-time police experience.



RonnyBoy said:


> I know it may be tough to answer this because it changes every year, but how many years of Civil Service in MA would be enough to get into MA LE?


I have absolutely no idea what that question means.



RonnyBoy said:


> As you recommended and I've seen in other advice on the site, I will also expand my search area. Have you heard of new guys heading north to NH or VT with better success?
> 
> Thank you again for your guidance.


If you're not a veteran, your chances of being hired in MA are extremely slim, unless you're politically connected. I'm not kidding when I say this; start donating heavily to the politicians who represent the area(s) where you want to be a police officer.


----------



## RonnyBoy (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you Delta, I appreciate the information you provided.

To prepare for the exam, I've gone through the Test Prep manual on the MA state site and I'd like to dig further. I checked out a few books, but they seem pretty dated with their practice materials.

I found PoliceQuiz.com and @ $25, seemed like a good investment, but I have no experience with this company. Are there any prep manuals or classes you recommend?

Also, does being in the Coast Guard reserve enhance your chances much? With the difficulty of getting onto a police force, I'd like to shore up my resume and experience to improve my chances.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ronny, NH is always actively hiring. As long as you can pass the physical agility, the polygraph and have a head on your shoulders youll be fine. NH doesnt have civil service and is always looking for good applicants. Indeed.com is helpful. Should you need more info on NH feel free to reach out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

RonnyBoy said:


> Thank you Delta, I appreciate the information you provided.
> 
> To prepare for the exam, I've gone through the Test Prep manual on the MA state site and I'd like to dig further. I checked out a few books, but they seem pretty dated with their practice materials.
> 
> ...


Some attorneys provide test prep classes for the CS exam, I took one and believe it was helpful, while others will say it didn't help. Your mileage may vary.

They used to advertise in the _Globe _and _Herald, _but that was back when the print edition was it, so I don't know about now. This isn't the one that I took, but Attorney Pat Rogers (former police lieutenant) offers a prep course through his company;

http://www.commonwealthpolice.net/cpsnav04.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Delta784 said:


> Some attorneys provide test prep classes for the CS exam, I took one and believe it was helpful, while others will say it didn't help. Your mileage may vary.
> 
> They used to advertise in the _Globe _and _Herald, _but that was back when the print edition was it, so I don't know about now. This isn't the one that I took, but Attorney Pat Rogers (former police lieutenant) offers a prep course through his company;
> 
> http://www.commonwealthpolice.net/cpsnav04.html


Do NOT take ANY class from Commonwealth Police Services.
Pat Rogers needs to stick to writing books.

1) I've never heard a single good thing about his classes from anyone. I once took one of his classes and he showed up so unprepared, it was as if he got to the office that morning and remembered he had the class. On the way, he jotted down notes. That is EXACTLY how everyone has described his classes to me as well. He's all over the place when he talks, it's like trying to follow an ADHD college kid who's got to fill up an hour on the University radio station. Mind-numbing disorganization. I've heard this about his test-prep, I've heard this about his promotion prep, and I experienced it a specialized con-ed class.

2) He teaches from tests. A good friend was just in his class at the Plymouth R/I academy. He literally went page by page just teaching to the questions, rather than teaching the concepts, basics, etc.. Since Rogers doesn't have a copy of this year's civil service, I'm not sure exactly what he's going to teach.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Ronny, understand that the vet preference is only for civil service, which it about half of all departments in the state.
Keep an eye out on this board in the Massachusetts job listings sub-forum for other agencies offering tests. They generally do not offer absolute preference to vets like civil service does. They might get a few points, but that's usually about it. The downside is that each test is $65+ and is only good for that one department. The upside to that is: I took the same exact test, identical questions and all, four times in less than two years. I literally got 100 once, not because I'm smart, but because it was the same god damn test I've taken several times before.

Also, your resume is impressive compared to most entry-level police applicants. You're educated, you've held decent jobs, you've supervised subordinates, etc.. That brings a lot more to the table than a pimple-faced kid fresh out of a CJ degree college program. You'll probably shine in an interview where they will stutter, have no real-life experience to relate to, little inter-personal skills, etc.. 


But get the fuck out of this state. It blows to work here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

GMass said:


> Do NOT take ANY class from Commonwealth Police Services.
> Pat Rogers needs to stick to writing books.
> 
> 1) I've never heard a single good thing about his classes from anyone. I once took one of his classes and he showed up so unprepared, it was as if he got to the office that morning and remembered he had the class. On the way, he jotted down notes. That is EXACTLY how everyone has described his classes to me as well. He's all over the place when he talks, it's like trying to follow an ADHD college kid who's got to fill up an hour on the University radio station. Mind-numbing disorganization. I've heard this about his test-prep, I've heard this about his promotion prep, and I experienced it a specialized con-ed class.
> ...


He used to do our in-service classes (back when we actually had in-service training), and my experience was the exact opposite. He was on top of everything, and to this day welcomes any questions that he will answer free of charge if you e-mail him. He settled a bet for me about rights of arrest where a cheap prick trooper won't concede that I won, and buy me a drink. 

The majority of my bosses got where they are now, thanks to CPS seminars.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

_I know it may be tough to answer this because it changes every year, but how many years of Civil Service in MA would be enough to get into MA LE?_

I would suggest you start that search at the Fens, or the back bay YMCA....


----------

